# 2016 Cruze Engine Overheating Idle Engine



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is this a Gen 1 Limited (old body style) or Gen 2 (new body style)?

Gen 1's are known for a multitude of cooling system issues ranging from sensors, thermostats, and leaks everywhere.

There haven't been any common cooling system issues for the Gen 2.


----------



## Dudut#52 (May 1, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Is this a Gen 1 Limited (old body style) or Gen 2 (new body style)?
> 
> Gen 1's are known for a multitude of cooling system issues ranging from sensors, thermostats, and leaks everywhere.
> 
> There haven't been any common cooling system issues for the Gen 2.


My 2016 Cruze is new body style.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

See if there are any stored codes for temp sensors and the like, and check the coolant level. See if the radiator fan works with the AC engaged (it should). 

Beyond that, I’m not too aware of anything else common with the Gen 2 to point you down any specific path.


----------



## Dudut#52 (May 1, 2020)

Thank you Sir, I will look into that. Initially, I tried my OBD2


jblackburn said:


> Is this a Gen 1 Limited (old body style) or Gen 2 (new body style)?
> 
> Gen 1's are known for a multitude of cooling system issues ranging from sensors, thermostats, and leaks everywhere.
> 
> There haven't been any common cooling system issues for the Gen 2.


Thank you Sir for the response. I checked the code with OBD2 but nothing stored. Coolant level is okay. The only thing to check is the radiator fan. 

What if the radiator fan is the culprit? Is there something to check before I replace the entire fan?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dudut#52 said:


> Thank you Sir, I will look into that. Initially, I tried my OBD2
> 
> Thank you Sir for the response. I checked the code with OBD2 but nothing stored. Coolant level is okay. The only thing to check is the radiator fan.
> 
> What if the radiator fan is the culprit? Is there something to check before I replace the entire fan?


Yes, it should run with the AC engaged. If it doesn't, unplug the power connector, grab a voltmeter if you have one, and see if it's getting power there.

The fan assembly on Gen 1's would burn out the lower speeds all the time, so it wouldn't totally surprise me if it starts to happen to Gen 2's as well.


----------



## Dudut#52 (May 1, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, it should run with the AC engaged. If it doesn't, unplug the power connector, grab a voltmeter if you have one, and see if it's getting power there.
> 
> The fan assembly on Gen 1's would burn out the lower speeds all the time, so it wouldn't totally surprise me if it starts to happen to Gen 2's as well.


Hi Sir, I tried to turning on the AC full blast and the radiator fan is not working. Unfortunately, I do not have a voltmeter with me. 
I will send it to a mechanic to check the radiator fan. Thanks for all the help and I will update this post after I sent it to the mechanic.


----------



## Dudut#52 (May 1, 2020)

Update... I went to a mechanic and found out that there is a big rubber lining from tge previous body worked done that got stucked in the radiator fan causing it to overheat overtime. They are charging me C$ 800 for parts and labor + tax. Do you think thats a fair price?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dudut#52 said:


> Update... I went to a mechanic and found out that there is a big rubber lining from tge previous body worked done that got stucked in the radiator fan causing it to overheat overtime. They are charging me C$ 800 for parts and labor + tax. Do you think thats a fair price?


Yikes. That'll certainly cause an issue.

Do you live near where the body work was done/was it less than a year ago?

Disassembly of all that stuff in the front of the car is a bit involved from what I recall after hitting something with mine. Are they replacing the fan entirely?


----------



## Dudut#52 (May 1, 2020)

I bought the Cruze 2 years ago and it was rebuilt status so there are some body works done. They will replace the entire fan. Is the price somewhat fair? C$800, parts and labor?
I checked online, the radiator fan assembly cost C$250-350 but if sold in the dealership costs $550.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's not totally unreasonable given the price of the part and work involved. Beats having to replace a head gasket if it overheats.

You might see if they can work with you on price/price of the part. If you're nice about it, or can find the OEM price of the part online, sometimes shops will work with you to match or lower the overall price.


----------

